# windjammer 21 owner (2)



## windjammer21 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no idea how to set up this thread but I am an owner of 2 Windjammer 21's from California, designed by Morgan Embrogan and built in Southern California back in the late 60's and early 70's by various commercial builders. There were at least 15 built and I have a gaff-rigged, topsail sloop and also a conventional rigged sloop, the first for the Boatshow in Long Beach, California.
These boats surf very well, right up to a sandy beach under full rig. I sailed "William Bligh", gaff-rigged, all around Hawaii with the exception of the Big Island, without a motor for 15 years. I have sailed both boats to all of the Channel Islands, California, with the exception of the "Island of the Blue Dolphin", which I forgot it's name but it started with a N. I think it was all Navy controlled with no beach access and in line with rocket launches from Point Magu. Some of the other Windjammer 21's have been sailed to Hawaii and back from California. There is one in Wisconsin and one is in Florida, owned by a very knowledgeable skipper who was there in the beginning of the design and construction and who actually owns the 1st fiberglassed gaff rigged boat. I have both boats in Virginia now, at Smith Mountain Lake (the Lake Tahoe of the East) waiting to take the gaffer to France and the canals. Both boats have very easily folded masts, even under sail, fit into US containers (24) but only into Europe's 40' containers, not the 20's. I came to Virginia with a Welsh wife and my 2 year old daughter, Leilani, on our way to Maine 15 years ago to sail across the Atlantic from as close as I could get in Nova Scotia to Europe. After sailing Maine, we came back to Virginia to winter out and have been here ever since raising my son Keoni and my daugher. I have just retired from teaching and I am in the downsizing mode in order to continue the quest. The Windjammer 21 will sleep 4 in separate bunks and is very confortable under way and in the slip. With quadrant centerboard up it draw 18 inches and weight empty is 2500#. It has always been great in the Channel Islands because it cuts over the kelp and because it is so light we used to tie off to the kelp (don't shoot me) to keep from carrying 600' feet of line and extra chain necessary to normal anchor around the islands. Anywho, there it is. If I have down this right, maybe someone will let me know! By the way, I sailed in 1974, a Columbia 24, Mark 1, to Hawaii after college (28 days) and didn't come back for 20 years. Another great boat, but really as a round the world blue water sailboat. Standing headroom, 4500#, 3/4 keel with attached rudder, kinda of pilot house, heavy fiberglass hull construction (3/8) with lead pored in a 4' draft keel. Alright, I am finished.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! Love the story, I'll have to look for pictures of the boat. It sounds really interesting. I sailed Long Island Sound for a few years in a 26' gaff yawl without an engine and loved it. Please keep us up on your adventures.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

The windjammer sounds like an interesting boat. I can't find anything on the internet about it. Do you have any pics that you can post.


----------



## windjammer21 (Jan 28, 2011)

*MarkCK*

I have no idea how to post a picture of the boat as of yet. I can navigate across the Pacific the old way, without GPS, but I have no idea of how to navigate this forum, especially with pictures. I will try to scan the original line drawings and the photos I have while sailing in Hawaii and the Channel Islands and then figure out how to incorporate them into this forum. This will probably result in my gray hair turning to white! Bumbye we take care of this!


----------



## windjammer21 (Jan 28, 2011)

*MarkCK*

I just remembered that a few years ago I googled Windjammer 21 and found a forum for TrailerBoaters which had some pictures in it and some correspondance from the Windjammer owner in Florida. He is a very knowledgeable guy about most Southern California built small cruising sailboats, and had an intimate insight about Windjammer designs and the designer. I think Morgan Embrogan and he sailed both the gaff design and the marconi rigged design side by side through out the Caribean (spelling?) for a few months. I am at a public library now but you might want to look into that TrailerBoater forum. Interesting boat to research.


----------



## windjammer21 (Jan 28, 2011)

*MarkCK*

The forum is TrailerSailer.com for information about Windjammer 21. Sorry!


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been on the forum before. I think you need ten posts before they will let post pics on sailnet. I will take a look at trailersailer.


----------



## genotworivers (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi:
I'm geneWj, now living in Florida, I own Windjammer 21 #1 named First Born. I have posted many pictures of her on the bbs.trailersailer board.
I have been involved with the boat since its inseption.
Would not consider trading or selling mine for ANY price.
geneWj


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

And for the record, it's properly

trailersailor.com, with an "or" on the end.

(Sailor = forum about the people, sailer = forum about the boats)

Though they were smart enough to buy both domains, so either way you type it will get you there.

The Trailer Sailor - Home


----------



## 40Grit (Mar 26, 2011)

A couple of years ago I found the molds, and the owners Nord, and his father, we wanted to start building these classic little boats, but just could not fund the thing into realization, thats where it ended . nice folks the molds are out in Mojave, who knows 
also we are in the fiberglass business and build countless rudders for anything floating 
Steve Brown
Finco/foss foam.


----------

